# My OLD rescue groups ethics...VENTING HERE!!



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Ok, I need to vent here...

The old rescue group we helped save and adopt over 150 dogs for...

Well...I went to the local pound today to check out a Flattie there...
contacted retriever rescue for this one...

BUT...as I was looking at the dogs, I see on a kennel card "JD" DEAF, so I asked the worker is this the JD that SAFE had? She said YES, I said WHY is he here? She said I am not suppose to tell you? I said well, I will TRY to find a rescue group to take him for you...So I go to my truck call the hubby and tell him, he says that's SAFE for you...They are willing to save PITS but NOT 1 of thier own...So, I call 1 lady that we are still semi friends with and ask her WHY he is there, she says, JD was adopted, the families other dogs kept picking on him and hurting him, we made arrangments to get him back into a foster home, but when we pulled him from the adopted families home the foster family never took him and they still have not taken him, so the PRES of the group said, put him in the Pound....They want to Save PITS now!!! She (our friend) is SICK & TIRED of them wanting to SAVE PITS ONLY NOW!!! 

PUT HIM IN THE POUND!!! WHAT THE F***!!!

Can you Frigen beleive this....The PRES has NO Frigen idea on how to care for or HELP animals....That is 1 of the MANY reasons we divorced them...

So now, here I sit on the puter for the past 3 hours trying to contact ever DEAF dog rescue in Arizona to help him out...PLUS I have been trying to contact any corp. commissions board on this FRIGEN Group....

I am SOOO FRIGEN MAD I cannot see and I am getting a flippen headache...
If this PRES would have been at the pound, I would probably be in jail right now...

I could tell you SOOO MANY stories on the ethics of this FRIGEN group but I am going to save that for the Corp Commission Board...I AM going to make this Bitch pay for this 1 dog...That is WRONG!!!

Anyway, Thanks for letting me vent...BUT I am STILL F***ing MAD!!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Do what you feel you need to do. I would think rescuing Flatties would be a lot easier to home than pitbulls.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Is that group incorporated as a nonprofit? I don't know the law, but it would seem that if they are not abiding by their by-laws, you might be able to have their non-profit status re-evaluated. 

The down side is that people just don't change so you'd never be able to guarantee they'd start doing the right thing, and the pits they are saving would lose. 

If anyone can find a home for that displaced dog, you can! Bless you for giving it all this effort.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you saying this dog is deaf? If so, there is an amazing group who rescue deaf dogs. I have an address somewhere.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Is that group incorporated as a nonprofit? I don't know the law, but it would seem that if they are not abiding by their by-laws, you might be able to have their non-profit status re-evaluated. [/qoute]
> 
> They are a Non profit group, but I KNOW they are not abiding by the by-laws...I WOULD LOVE to have them evaluated, know where I can start???
> Thanks, I am TRYING...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Are you saying this dog is deaf? If so, there is an amazing group who rescue deaf dogs. I have an address somewhere.


 
PLEASE find it for me! I am having some troubles finding a DEAF group to take it...Even IF I have to transport it I WILL....Thanks...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Wait, is JD a Flatcoat?

Oh my gosh, how do we shut this woman down?! She's doing more harm than good.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

That is so friggin stupid. Let me know if the transport is coming out this way.

Hooch


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> PLEASE find it for me! I am having some troubles finding a DEAF group to take it...Even IF I have to transport it I WILL....Thanks...


I had to clean out my work email address today and the all the email correspond. was in there. I should have something at home, but I'm still looking.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

JD is NOT the flattie, JD is a dalmation mix deaf dog...I REALLY want to shut her down...ANY Suggestions gang?

Kim, if/when you find it, can you email it to me?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I can't for the life of me remember when the chained and deaf Catahoula was saved. I can't remember who I contacted. I had the address in work and I know I have it here somewhere. For now, check to see if you contacted people on this list. ugh!
DDEAF - Deaf Dog Friendly Rescues & Shelters - USA Multi-State

this will drive me crazy!
Deaf Dog Education Action Fund

Kerri, 

I contact one person and this person networked. Ugh!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Kimm said:


> I can't for the life of me remember when the chained and deaf Catahoula was saved. I can't remember who I contacted. I had the address in work and I know I have it here somewhere. For now, check to see if you contacted people on this list. ugh!
> DDEAF - Deaf Dog Friendly Rescues & Shelters - USA Multi-State
> 
> this will drive me crazy!
> ...


 
I have looked at this site and they do not or can not take in dogs, they ONLY post dogs for rescue groups...URG!! Too bad...


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Wow....I can't believe that.... How could you send a dog to the pound that was already in your system?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

RickGibbs said:


> Wow....I can't believe that.... How could you send a dog to the pound that was already in your system?


 
Oh...do not get me started on this F***ing lady...AND Animal control LET her do it!!! Because she is in tight with them...Can you beleive that?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah pits aren't worth saving anyway, who cares how many of THEM die, right?

But that said, I would ALSO be ENRAGED that they sent the deaf dog, one of their OWN to the shelter! I don't blame you being pissed there at all...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> I have looked at this site and they do not or can not take in dogs, they ONLY post dogs for rescue groups...URG!! Too bad...


Have you tried Dogs Deserve Better? I remember contacting someone after doing a search for Hearing Impaired Rescue groups and they networked in an amazing way. I cannot believe I just deleted the 50 email messages I had from them. Ugh! 

Donna, may still have an email or two. I was forwarded an email about a dog in need from her and I think they emailed her, too. I just don't know if she kept the info.

Southwest Dalmation rescue can't help?


Deaf Pets of America rescues animals like the ones the club wants to kill. We find forever homes for these unwanted DEAF dalmatians
Maybe this person can help?


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Yeah pits aren't worth saving anyway, who cares how many of THEM die, right?
> 
> But that said, I would ALSO be ENRAGED that they sent the deaf dog, one of their OWN to the shelter! I don't blame you being pissed there at all...


 
I am WAY beyond Pissed....She told me at 1 time when we fostered for them, that they wanted to send 2 dogs we had BACK to the SHELTER Because they had been with us TOO LONG!!!! I REFUSED her those 2 dogs and you know what, they finally got adopted...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Have you tried Dogs Deserve Better? I remember contacting someone after doing a search for Hearing Impaired Rescue groups and they networked in an amazing way. I cannot believe I just deleted the 50 email messages I had from them. Ugh!
> 
> Donna, may still have an email or two. I was forwarded an email about a dog in need from her and I think they emailed her, too. I just don't know if she kept the info.


I'll google them, thanks.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

And I presume you all know that pit comment was sarcasm, because I love pits and the general attitude that everything's fine as long as it's only pits that are dying in mass numbers in shelters makes me vomit.

But Kerri, I do NOT understand sending an adoptable dog IN the program back to the shelter, of any breed. That's insane  And sad... Even an unadoptable dog... should be euthanized, not sent to a shelter to become someone else's problem.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

I just got this email on the Flattie:

Kerri - we'll get him. We're full, but will get him and at least get him in isolation at one of our vets.

Joyce Adams
Vice President
Arizona Retriever Rescue
Mom to Maddie, Jake
and Hannah Belle at the Bridge 3/15/07


WHOO HOO!!! At least I saved 1 today!!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> And I presume you all know that pit comment was sarcasm, because I love pits and the general attitude that everything's fine as long as it's only pits that are dying in mass numbers in shelters makes me vomit.
> 
> But Kerri, I do NOT understand sending an adoptable dog IN the program back to the shelter, of any breed. That's insane  And sad... Even an unadoptable dog... should be euthanized, not sent to a shelter to become someone else's problem.


 
I KNOW...I KNOW...This woman has NO ETHICS or MORALS at ALL...
She abuses her authority WAY TOO MUCH!!! Beleive me I am working on getting her 501c3 revoked...


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Vent a way Kerri!!!
think we're all ripped now! Send her over here to us, I'm sure we'd have a field day with her 

She deserves to be shut down!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Maybe one of the pits will ummm................


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Vent a way Kerri!!!
> think we're all ripped now! Send her over here to us, I'm sure we'd have a field day with her
> 
> She deserves to be shut down!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


TEAR her a NEW *******...I'll gladly finish that sentence there for you!!!

I want to shut her down SO F***ing badly!!!


Ok, I need to go get my child BUT I will be back later...Can not wait to see where this thread is by then...
Thanks all for allowing me to vent...


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Have you tried these guys?

Welcome to Southwest Dalmatian Rescue, Inc.

In Tempe AZ. Most Dal rescues are used to deaf dogs. WE had one here, adopted by a deaf couple!

Margaret​


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Animals & Pets: Deaf Pets Of America Group on Care2

Contact Deaf Pets of America through here...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Cam's Mom said:


> Have you tried these guys?​
> 
> Welcome to Southwest Dalmatian Rescue, Inc.​
> In Tempe AZ. Most Dal rescues are used to deaf dogs. WE had one here, adopted by a deaf couple!​
> ...


 
I have a email into them...thank you...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope they can help Kerri...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

UPDATE on the Flattie...
Got some great email responses about him...
Az retriever Rescue was going to take him, 
then got an email saying that a Group that 
works with retrievers want him to train him to help an autisic child...
How great is that! 

So we saved at least 1 out of there today!

Whoo Hoo! I am so happy now!!!
Well for that one any ways...


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

kerri, vent away, and then hug your kids, dogs, then get on that computer and get the word out about that rescue. what ********, good thing i don't live near you. i would be over at her house with signs of protest.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

sophie said:


> kerri, vent away, and then hug your kids, dogs, then get on that computer and get the word out about that rescue. what ********, good thing i don't live near you. i would be over at her house with signs of protest.


I am still in contact with all the people who rescued a dog from us (them), past foster homes, and past members and beleive me I am going to be doing some asking of these people to sign a petition aganist them and her... all in due time....Thanks everyone! Your support was much needed today...Now I hope I hear back from a rescue for him...


----------

